# Bicycle Caravan



## Ecclefechan (20 Mar 2012)

Well, I thought I had seen it all... then this comes along. comes equipped with enough room to sleep one comfortably, a LCD TV, tea making facilities, drinks cabinet and TV aerial.

All yours for £5,500

More information; http://www.eta.co.uk/2011/06/23/caravan-designed-be-towed-behind-bicycle


----------



## Bodhbh (20 Mar 2012)

I can't see a weight in that description


----------



## Dayvo (20 Mar 2012)

Looks good. Does it come with an en-suite?


----------



## Ecclefechan (20 Mar 2012)

Bodhbh said:


> I can't see a weight in that description


 

Exactly what I was looking for, but the closest I came to was "Any cyclist can pull with ease".


----------



## Dayvo (20 Mar 2012)

Ecclefechan said:


> Exactly what I was looking for, but the closest I came to was "Any cyclist can _*pull*_ with ease".


 
Hence the bed! Shag-wagon!


----------



## Ecclefechan (20 Mar 2012)

Dayvo said:


> Hence the bed! Shag-wagon!


 

LMFAO    

If I ever meet you I'm buying you a pint!


----------



## Linford (20 Mar 2012)

Handy if you are an Ooompa Loompa I guess


----------



## Dayvo (20 Mar 2012)

Ecclefechan said:


> LMFAO
> 
> If I ever meet you I'm buying you a pint!


 
It'll be worth paying the air-fare for!

One day, on another Scottish CC ride!


----------



## Ecclefechan (20 Mar 2012)

Dayvo said:


> It'll be worth paying the air-fare for!
> 
> One day, on another Scottish CC ride!


 
Maybe the next time i'm over visiting family in Victoria!


----------



## Dayvo (20 Mar 2012)

Ecclefechan said:


> Maybe the next time i'm over visiting family in Victoria!


 
Oh, I'm in Norway.

Next time I'm in Melbourne, then, poss 2-3 years.


----------



## Ecclefechan (20 Mar 2012)

Ohh, theres a "Valley of Roses" just down the road from Victoria, and I meant Victoria, Canada LOL!


----------



## Dayvo (20 Mar 2012)

And there was me thinking it was a small world.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Mar 2012)

Bindun...Pathe has the news!!


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Mar 2012)

It was actually designed for use with mobility scooters!

I just have this vague idea of touring at 4 mph with a range of 12 miles!


----------



## Bodhbh (20 Mar 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> I just have this vague idea of touring at 4 mph with a range of 12 miles!


 
-4mph with a headwind !


----------



## Ecclefechan (20 Mar 2012)

No matter what, its a stupid idea!


----------



## Brains (20 Mar 2012)

_Optional extras include: Solar roof panels, satellite dish, gaming console, central heating, external luggage rack, bespoke paint_

Looks like the perfect trailer for my round the world tour


----------



## Ecclefechan (20 Mar 2012)

Brains said:


> _Optional extras include: Solar roof panels, satellite dish, gaming console, central heating, external luggage rack, *bespoke paint*_
> 
> Looks like the perfect trailer for my round the world tour


 
The same paint that Rolls-Royce are painted with. Must be a very expensive option though? 

Infact with all those options it must cost a ruddy bomb!


----------



## gaz (20 Mar 2012)

Not quite as good as this...


----------



## Ecclefechan (20 Mar 2012)

Winnebago?


----------



## RedRider (20 Mar 2012)

Clarkson will have an aneurysm


----------



## Russell Allen (20 Mar 2012)

can you imagine taking that across the Applecross road, the climbs would be horrible but the descents would be terrifying.

Russell


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Mar 2012)

None of this compares to Steve Roberts and BEHEMOTH (Big Electronic Human Energized Machine, Only Too Heavy) from the early 80's






LED television - Wuss!

BEHEMOTH was equipped with:

*Console*


Macintosh 68K (control GUI and primary workspace)
Bicycle Control Processor (FORTH 68HC11)
Ampro 286 DOS platform for CAD system
Toshiba 1000 repackaged laptop for scrolling FAQ
80 MB hard disk space
Audapter speech synthesizer
Speech recognition board
Trimble GPS satellite navigation receiver
Audio and serial crosspoint switch networks (homebrew)
PacComm packet TNC (VHF datacomm)
MFJ 1278 for AMTOR (HF datacomm)
Diagnostic tools (LED matrix, DPM, etc)
Handlebar keyboard processor
Ultrasonic head mouse controller
Icom 2-meter transceiver; dedicated Larsen half-wave antenna on seat
Radiation monitor
Cordless phone and answering machine on RJ-11 bus
Folding 6-segment aluminum console
Fiberglass fairing
*RUMP (white enclosure behind seat)*


Stereo System (Blaupunkt speakers, Yamaha 18W amp)
10 GHz Microwave motion sensor (security)
UNGO physical motion sensor (security)
Rump Control Processor (FORTH 68HC11)
Audio crosspoint network, bussed to console
Ampro DOS core module for heads-up display
LED taillight switch-mode controller (including turn signal logic)
Single LED taillight cluster
Motorola 9600-baud packet modem for backpack link
7-liter helmet-cooling tank and pump
Personal accessory storage
Air compressor for pneumatic system
15 amp-hour sealed lead-acid battery (1 of 3)
*Brain-Interface Unit (Helmet)*


Reflection Technology Private Eye display
Ultrasonic head-mouse sensors
Helmet lights (2)
Life Support Systems heat exchanger for head cooling
Setcom headset with boom microphone
Rear-view mirror on gimbaled mount
Jacks for stereo ear-insert headphones
*SPARCpack (aluminum case atop RUMP)*


Sun SPARCstation IPC with 12MB RAM and 424 MB disk
Sharp Color active-matrix display
Motorola 9600-baud packet modem
10-watt solar panel
*Trailer*


72-watt Solarex photovoltaic array (4.8 Amps at 12V)
Qualcomm OmniTRACS satellite terminal
Ham Radio station:
Icom 725 for HF
Yaesu 290/790 for VHF and UHF
AEA Television transceiver
Audio filtration and Magic Notch
Antenna management and SWR/power meters
Automatic CW keyer
Outbacker folding dipole antenna on fiberglass mast
Dual-band VHF/UHF antenna

Oki cellular phone, repackaged and integrated
Telebit CellBlazer high-speed modem
Telular Celjack RJ-11 interface
Credit card verifier for on-the-road sales
Trailer Control Processor (FORTH 68HC11)
Audio crosspoint network, bussed to console
Bike power management hardware
Two 15 amp-hour sealed lead-acid batteries
Security system pager
Canon BubbleJet printer
Fluke digital multimeter
Mobile R&D lab, tools, parts, etc.
Makita battery charger (for drill and flashlight)
Microfiche documentation and CD library
Camping, video, camera, personal gear
Fiberglass-over-cardboard composite structure
High-brightness LED taillight clusters
*Bike- and Frame-Mounted Components*


Custom recumbent bicycle
105-speed transmission (7.9 - 122 gear inches)
Pneumatically-deployed landing gear
Pneumatic controls, pressure tank, air horn
Hydraulic disk brake
Under-seat steering
Handlebar Chord Keyboard
CD player


----------



## Ecclefechan (20 Mar 2012)

^ This post is too large for my reading abilities.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Mar 2012)

To think most of that lot is now in my mobile phone...


----------

